# Applying vinyl to soft 4x4/spare wheel covers



## mewsie (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Hoping for some words of wisdom on the best method for application of cut vinyl to a vinyl wheel cover.

The wheel cover has a brushed interior and was a bit unsure of what temperatures it'd handle. Should I use garment vinyl and a lot of heat? Sign vinyl? No heat? Some heat?! Hair dryer, heat gun? 

Thanks folks


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

mewsie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hoping for some words of wisdom on the best method for application of cut vinyl to a vinyl wheel cover.
> 
> ...


Vehicle vinyl with heat gun. Check out videos on youtube.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've used sign vinyl for both BBQ grill covers and spare tire covers. The BBQ install outlasted the cover and the Jeep spare tire cover is still looking good after 4 years.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I've used sign vinyl on fishermens net holding bags and weighing bags and two years later it's still okay


----------

